# Mom's BIG Bass



## juggernot (Jun 20, 2015)

My 73 yo mother caught this hawg a few weeks ago....





....I spoke to mom and dad the next day, they were on the speakerphone. Mom told the story of the big fish that hit a magnum Pop- R just after dawn. It bit near the boat and surfaced right in front of her, shaking that big mouth trying to toss the hooks. Then it proceeded to turn and drag the 16' Lowe jonboat all around for about 10 minutes. Then dad spoke," Randy, that was the largest Bass I have ever seen or held in my hands, It's head was larger than you mothers head...............but their mouths were the same size ! :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 21, 2015)

don't make 'em like that anymore...


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice bass! That is awesome, good for her! :beer:


----------



## overboard (Jun 21, 2015)

:lol: (only on the comment about the mouth)
Nice bass for your mother! =D> 

I do pity your dad though, hope she hangs it on the wall as a reminder!!!!!! #-o


----------



## Butthead (Jun 24, 2015)

HAHAHA, That's AWESOME and so is your mom obviously!
Nice fish!!! Where did she catch it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2015)

That is an awesome fish!


----------

